# Beautiful Crochet Hat - Free Pattern



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

The crochet version of the knit Koolhaas hat. :bow:

http://www.kristy-tom.com/index.php/2009/01/diamond_ridges/


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice crochet rendition of the KoolHaas Hat


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Nice cabled hat. Never heard of Koolhaas.


----------

